# Boas > Anacondas >  My Yellows!

## motiszm

Just found this forum and thought I'd share some pictures of my yellows with you guys. I love my anacondas, definitely my favorite snakes!








Snacking on a delicious carp






Sometimes I let them climb around while I'm cleaning the cage.

----------

_Flikky_ (02-02-2013),_Pyrate81_ (02-02-2013),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-02-2013),_threezero_ (02-02-2013)

----------


## hypnotixdmp

How big are they and what do you house them in?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Awesome!

----------


## motiszm

> How big are they and what do you house them in?


First off, I've got 1.2. The male is over 6', he got up to 6' in a year and now has slowed down quite a bit. My "big" girl is over 7', and my "little" girl is around 7'. They are all around 2 years old so they've got some growing to do still. I'm keeping them in home made wood enclosures that are 48"x30"x25". The wood is all sealed up so water isn't a problem. I can upload some pictures of them later today if you want. They're nothing special. I'm keeping them on newspaper for now until I can get some more cypress mulch. Cypress is the best bedding for them in my opinion. You can keep a big tub of water in there and not worry about the tank getting all wet and nasty.

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Cool, they are very pretty!!! I have 1 2 year old female and I have her in a 40 gal for qt right now, but I have cleaned and have been setting up a 75 gal I was given for her....but I don't like the tank, even decorated looks like crap lol. I'd honestly rather have a vivarium, even home built!!! I'd love to see some pix if the setup!

----------


## Flikky

:Welcome:  Thanks for sharing! I love seeing anaconda pictures

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Here's my girl, Serenity, she's also around 8ft long!

----------

motiszm (02-02-2013)

----------


## motiszm

> Cool, they are very pretty!!! I have 1 2 year old female and I have her in a 40 gal for qt right now, but I have cleaned and have been setting up a 75 gal I was given for her....but I don't like the tank, even decorated looks like crap lol. I'd honestly rather have a vivarium, even home built!!! I'd love to see some pix if the setup!


I actually just finished setting these up today. Had the cages sitting in my garage forever, just had to buy some glass to finish them off. They're not the prettiest cages in the world, but I got them for free and they get the job done. Also my camera really didn't like the level of light in the room so the pictures suck.

----------

_hypnotixdmp_ (02-03-2013)

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Nice see that's what I want!!! I think imma build mine out of xpvc then sell this ginormous eyesore lol

----------

